# Crockpot Pintos



## griz400 (Oct 20, 2017)

Starting with some smoked sausage and a hambone I have in the freezer ... tried to start this thread and seems it doesn't work like it used to .. it would save as a draft ... so , anyways ,, I have to work tomorrow, and will be making some pintos with some smoked sausage and a nice big hambone i have in freezer and just took out tonight ... so, will be cooking in crockpot, and adding peppers, onions, celery,Rotel, can of seasoned tomatoes, fresh garlic, also some mini peppers, whole or halved , and wife making some fresh yeast rolls ...
  This is where I missed old forum .. seems you cant save as a draft .. anyways, this is Friday night  ,,, and won't start em till Sunday am.   Also Sunday ,, making some quesadillas and tacos ... look for this ... will have some black beans and yellow rice as well ......just have not decided to smoke or grill chicken for this ......


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'll be looking griz!  I'm still trying to get the hang of the new site!  

Mike


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 20, 2017)

Watch my butt and I'm watching your beans lol.. good deal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2017)

I'll be watching too.
Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 21, 2017)

Oh yes, I love doing this. Pintos are the favorite beans around this house. I do the same thing with the ham bone in the freezer. The smoke comes from something I've smoked or sometimes something store-bought. Sometimes the local groceries stock something like smoked pig ears or turkey tails, or belly skin.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 21, 2017)

I only make bean soup. I never really use pinto beans. Navy beans I buy. I add a couple smoked shank pieces instead of the hocks. Shank has 3x the meat . I put onion, celery and carrot in the soup. Some a garlic andsome bay leaf. Chicken stock and water. Sometimes a small can of diced tomato, extra ham.


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 21, 2017)

Same here with the onion, celery, bay leaf and carrot. For the heck of it sometime, try substituting a sprig of sage for the bay.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 21, 2017)

Got a 2 lb. bag of pintos soaking right now till in the am.. also picked up a pack of 3 smoked hocks, along withe big ham bone and the smoked sausage .. should have a nice taste ... This smoked sausage I am using , " Uncle John's Pride" is made right here in Brandon Fla about a mile from where I work ...
                Ingredients ............
 2 lb bag of pintos .. soaked overnight .. after soaking, you may have just a little too much for the crockpot .. you could use just 1 1/2 lbs.
1 large vidalia onion
1 large bell pepper
hand full of small peppers - sweet
chopped up 1 whole stalk of celery
1 can Rotel
1 Can chicken broth
2 cans seasoned tomatoes
1 humping tablespoon of minced garlic
1 humping tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon paprika
1 ham bone w/meat on it .. had froze in deep freeze .. I deboned to make space in pot
3 smoked hocks
1 pack of smoked sausage
also roughly salt and pepper to taste
add just enough water or more broth to bring it top of pot
sometime early morning I will chop it all up and get it started ...
this whole batch will take at least 5 hrs on high, then kick it down on low till it's all nice ..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 21, 2017)

Sounds like a plan MAN


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

It is 8 am. now, just got it all prepped, and in the crockpot ... this a full pot, barely got lid on it ... with all the ingredients in it, deboned the ham bone as well, added 12 oz. of water to cover everything, put it all in in layers, leaving the ham and the hocks right in the bottom .. I suppose this will be pretty long before it's all done ...






This 2 lb bag swelled up alot overnight ...










ham and 3 nice smoked hocks 





full pot ...





got the lid on .....wont even try to stir it for about 4 hrs ... lol


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 22, 2017)

Thats gonna be good . I have the bone and trimmings from a shank ham I double smoked . waiting for a bit cooler temps . Be checkin this later . Corn bread on the menu ?


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

Wife is going to make yeast rolls


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

Well ... Think these will be good .. you know when you make something .. you smell it in the kitchen ... then when you smell it throughout the house, you got something going on ... not done yet .. 5 hrs in now, but, put on at 8, didn't see bubbling till 9 .. game time right now ..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 22, 2017)

It looks like that's going to be very full of flavor. Good stuff in there.
I did navy beans in a crock pot before. Those things took forever to get tender. I think I will pre cook them in the future, then put them in half done with the other stuff.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2017)

Ah heck, lemme in the car.
That is going to be a crockpot of awesomeness!


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

We do beans alot .. no hurry for them to be done .. going to eat some this afternoon sometime .. but, making some grilled chicken quesadillas for dinner this evening ...


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks Chile ... looks like it will be a good batch of beans .. wife is making up some yeast rolls as well .. making up some grilled chicken quesadillas for dinner .. i will be taking these to work .. couple guys I work with want to try em as well ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 22, 2017)

Thinking whether I want to take some pulled pork to work of freeze a few pkgs for myself for the future.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

Turned down to low now ... took a "sample bowl " and was just about nice .... maybe 2 more hrs on low ....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 22, 2017)

Have you made soup from beans like that?


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

Not really ... wife makes a killer chicken noodle soup, also a beef vegetable soup, and my favorite lima beans with a ham slice on the side ... this is just one of my favorites .. we grew up on beans in the 60's


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 22, 2017)

We do soups in the fall through spring. 
Bean soup with ham. 20 versions of that.
Split pea soup with ham. 
Chicken soup
Vegetable beef 
Beef with barley vegetable
Clam chowder or oyster stew or fish chowder
Chilli 
Beef stew alot.
Potato soup with bacon 
We had spaghetti and lasagna in cold weather months all the time.
All that stuff we grew up with. 



Never cornbread or beans. 
We never had any of that southern stuff or Mexican .


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 22, 2017)

I like how the US Senate has a traditional white bean soup.

https://www.senate.gov/reference/reference_item/bean_soup.htm


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 22, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> I like how the US Senate has a traditional white bean soup.
> 
> https://www.senate.gov/reference/reference_item/bean_soup.htm



That looks old. haha.. They used potato to thicken the soup broth.  I use a big ladle full of the beans in a good processor to dump back in for thickened.


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 22, 2017)

I haven't made a chowder in a long time. I had fun cooking a batch while camping on the beach at Assateague, within sight of Ocean City MD where I bought the fish.


----------



## Chad York (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello, Im new to this can you please tell me how to start a new thread?


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

All done along with some of wife's yeast rolls .. 







all done .. meat just falling off the hocks .. yeast rolls .. happy times here ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 22, 2017)

Good looking yummy stuff..
Lol pad of butter doesn't hurt. nice grub bud!
Can see most of the ingredients in the beans. good pic.


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 22, 2017)

Chad York said:


> Hello, Im new to this can you please tell me how to start a new thread?



Chad, go to the main list of Forums and choose the one that fits your topic. There you can create a new thread.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 22, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> Chad, go to the main list of Forums and choose the one that fits your topic. There you can create a new thread.
> 
> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php


I sent him pics for all the steps.


----------

